# Mayweather/Canelo face off



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Both guys look in really good shape. Can't wait to see the video:happy


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

This ain't Berto


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cool shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd looks dead serious for this one


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

It's hard to tell because of their shoes, but Mayweather might actually be taller than Canelo. Canelo's hair standing up on end isn't fooling anyone.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Both guys look in really good shape. Can't wait to see the video:happy


They both look like their ready to go right now. Man..Floyd is 36?
They both look evenly matched as far as bodies go. Man..I can't wait for the video either.
..
.
.

Floyd is 36?


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

they look the same size cant believe they have the catchweight


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sick!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Canelo looks fucking beastly. Yes, he's shorter than Floyd. Canelo's last fight his height was 5' 7.5", and he looks it in that picture against Floyd. Floyd looks to be leaning forward a little too.

Anyways, they're both in incredible shape. I wish they would release both their weights. They actually look the same size, or is it just me?


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Mr. Satan said:


> It's hard to tell because of their shoes, but Mayweather might actually be taller than Canelo. Canelo's hair standing up on end isn't fooling anyone.


Yep, Canelo is shorter than guys who are 5' 9", and now according to this picture Floyd is slightly taller than Canelo. Floyd is 5' 8", maybe Showtime is right and Canelo is actually 5' 7" 1/2. Whatever it is, this picture clearly shows Canelo is no 5' 9" or even 5' 8" 1/2.


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> they look the same size cant believe they have the catchweight


It's hard to tell because of the angle, but Canelo has much thicker legs (not Pacquiao Bicep Calf levels, but he has thick legs), and a thicker/heavier upper body. If they were both facing the camera standing shoulder to shoulder, it'd be obvious that Canelo is the more heavily built man.

The catchweight is still bullshit though, especially after all the shit Floyd and his fans have said about them in the past (especially the "I want Cotto comfortable/at his best weight" stuff; apparently, Canelo can't be afforded the same treatment.)


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, Canelo looks fucking beastly. Yes, he's shorter than Floyd. Canelo's last fight his height was 5' 7.5", and he looks it in that picture against Floyd. Floyd looks to be leaning forward a little too.
> 
> Anyways, they're both in incredible shape. I wish they would release both their weights. They actually look the same size, or is it just me?


They are not the same size, they may appear the same size but they're not. Floyd is probably no bigger than 152-155 in that picture, while Canelo is probably close to 170.

Look at their legs.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Mr. Satan said:


> It's hard to tell because of the angle, but Canelo has much thicker legs (not Pacquiao Bicep Calf levels, but he has thick legs), and a thicker/heavier upper body. If they were both facing the camera standing shoulder to shoulder, it'd be obvious that Canelo is the more heavily built man.


Beat me to it. The difference in leg size are apparent, Canelo's is much thicker.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> they look the *same size* cant believe they have the catchweight


So why not 147? :smile


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo is gonna get an ass whippin, that I'm sure of


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Can't help but laugh at Canelo's getup. I like the color combo but too much pink I think. Sparkly things added to it doesn't help. He looks strong, you can tell he's been training hard...and...maybe overdoing it.

And lol @ lazy, oblivious guy clipping his nails in the back.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

I feel like Canelo is taller, looking at those pictures, I'd say Floyd is 5'8 and Canelo is 5'8 and a half, as someone said earlier Canelo looked a half inch shorter than 5'9 Mosley, I would say Mayweather will regret the catchweight but look how people defend Manny's.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

My first glimpse they look close in size but then i f you look close Canelo look way thicker then Floyd. His legs arms, everything. Guerrera was too but he was just chubby and out of shape. This shit got me hype.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Canelo is obviously bigger than Mayweather. Mayweather looks slightly taller. I swear people have no idea what the word "Size" means.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Both guys look in really good shape. Can't wait to see the video:happy


James Toney in the background. :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> James Toney in the background. :lol:


loool

I think Canelo looks around 9lbs heavier.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

#El Turbo said:


> Canelo is obviously bigger than Mayweather. Mayweather looks slightly taller. I swear people have no idea what the word "Size" means.


Dumbasses think there are height divisions..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Dumbasses think there are height divisions..


:lol:


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo is a tank.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Canelo looks bout the same height as Floyd, his back, chest and arms are significantly broader though.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Canelo is much bigger. Floyd Mayweather a G.

This fight and promotion is such an obvious success.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Press Tour starts next week. It's On Now.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

10th round when canelo is gassed as fuck and floyd is landing > 60% of his power shots and canelo can only hit air, is going to suck. Floyd wont feel like hes 20 pounds lighter then.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Both Alvarez & Mayweather have thicker calves than dude in the background.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ellerboo in all white everythang.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

#El Turbo said:


> Ellerboo in all white everythang.


Didn't even notice him in that picture. Thanks. :rolleyes


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Canelo has a thick ass neck.


----------



## Mexican Muscle (May 23, 2013)

WAR CANELO!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Didn't even notice him in that picture. Thanks. :rolleyes


:rofl I don't know what you got against Lenny Ells.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Nelo lookin like a ginger Elvis :lol:


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo will be a fatass when he's 36!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Both guys look in really good shape. Can't wait to see the video:happy


these guys are on a discount. they rewearing they shorts


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

#El Turbo said:


> Ellerboo





#El Turbo said:


> Lenny Ells


GTFO :rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> these guys are on a discount. they rewearing they shorts


Floyd needs some USA themed trunks with SBA printed down the side in the same lettering he uses for his Money Team shirts.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> they look the same size cant believe they have the catchweight


No they don't. They only evenly match in height. Canelo looks clearly like the fully naturally bigger sized guy in this picture.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> GTFO :rofl


:rofl :lol: :rofl


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

I wonder how much Alv is weighing in that photo


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I wonder how much Alv is weighing in that photo


He weighs about a few inches shorter than Floyd, meaning Mayweather is bigger.

Obviously.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo is gonna tap that ass! Flomos will be shook shaking all nervous whenever canelo throws.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Floyd needs some USA themed trunks with SBA printed down the side in the same lettering he uses for his Money Team shirts.


It begs the question did Floyd talk shit during this faceoff?

He's typically cool with Mexicans and respectful of ESLs


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It begs the question did Floyd talk shit during this faceoff?
> 
> He's typically cool with Mexicans and respectful of ESLs


Probably not, cause it would fall on def ears. Canelo's English isn't good enough yet to be blessed by the shit talking.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


How the fuck does mayweather look like miguel cotto in this photo. :lol: I never thought I would say that before but its immediately what I thought of when I looked at it.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

elterrible said:


> How the fuck does mayweather look like miguel cotto in this photo. :lol: I never thought I would say that before but its immediately what I thought of when I looked at it.


:lol: I see it.

He got that cotto look where u can't describe which emotion is on his face..


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Canelo is much bigger they're about the same height (1/2 inch for either guy doesn make a difference) but Canelo is MUCH bigger you can see it clearly this isn't about height it's about size if size was height margarito would be as big as Tyson and Tua und Donaire and Pac as big as Qawi


orriray59 said:


> He weighs about a few inches shorter than Floyd, meaning Mayweather is bigger.
> 
> Obviously.


:lol:


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

elterrible said:


> How the fuck does mayweather look like miguel cotto in this photo. :lol: I never thought I would say that before but its immediately what I thought of when I looked at it.


Haha, yea. It's that calm indifference that can't be read. No wonder that chica in the back is mesmerized.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Fuckin hell I cant wait for this fight.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> This ain't Berto


This aint Berto.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Who is that sexy dark haired broad in the back? :damn


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

Floyd is scared!!


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Lets do this. Canelo all day.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Good stuff! Can't wait for this fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

WOW~ I can't wait! this is going to be amazing, Canelo will not try and pressure him, he is gonna jab and stay on the outside then unleash in bursts when cornered. That Potshot style ain't gonna work because Unlike Guerrero Canelo will not come at him with easy openinings plus a guy who had been in lightweight and didn't even come prepared was all fat and pudgy! come on now, Canelo looks ready as if the fight is tommorow.

Canelo is going to come in the best shape of his life, and 3 months of full training to crack the code! Be READY FLOMOS, We coming for your heart!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I think mayweather is shook that a guy is all cut up 3 months away, and he thought that he was the only one who stays all year round in amazing shape! canelo does too!


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> I think mayweather is shook that a guy is all cut up 3 months away, and he thought that he was the only one who stays all year round in amazing shape! canelo does too!


I agree, plus I know Canelo is a fan of Mayweather he has been watching him for awhile, to a point where when he fights Mayweather nothing May does will surprise him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> :lol: I see it.
> 
> He got that cotto look where u can't describe which emotion is on his face..


Yup :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah Floyd is shook Doc.

You fucking idiot. :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> He weighs about a few inches shorter than Floyd, meaning Mayweather is bigger.
> 
> Obviously.


:rofl

If Floyd had hair he and Canelo would be the same size.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mayweather isn't scared.

He's in top shape already. Arguably still in fight night shape from the RG fight. I get the impression that it's just another night for him. For Canelo, this is THE night, and that's going to be very important.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> I agree, plus I know Canelo is a fan of Mayweather he has been watching him for awhile, to a point where when he fights Mayweather *nothing May does will surprise him*.


We shall see there, sport :lol:


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo is just being smart and keeping his weight down before actual camp starts. With that said, hopefully he doesn't overtrain.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Just another fight Floyd will get no credit for once it's finished.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Both already in tremendous shape.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Canelo looks like a wooden mannequin or something. In each photo their seems to be the same lifeless expression and rigid stance.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Both guys look in really good shape. Can't wait to see the video:happy


this my fav photo from the set. Floyd has a calm expression that says I want to bitch slap you Gasnelo

Gasnelo is stiff


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> I agree, plus I know Canelo is a fan of Mayweather he has been watching him for awhile, to a point where when he fights Mayweather nothing May does will surprise him.


Alvarez will expect himself to lose then lose, so it won't surprise him


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

twenty1 said:


> I agree, plus I know Canelo is a fan of Mayweather he has been watching him for awhile, to a point where when he fights Mayweather nothing May does will surprise him.


Really?

He won't be surprised when he can't land a punch? He won't be surprised EVERY time he's clocked by a straight right hand? He won't be surprised when he's taught that there are levels in Boxing, and the man opposite him is on a much higher plane...

Hmm.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

#El Turbo said:


> Ellerboo in all white everythang.


that guy is a straight up ******


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Just another fight Floyd will get no credit for once it's finished.


Behave now :nono


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

#El Turbo said:


> Behave now :nono


I know, right :lol:

I don't know why I have pouting mood swings where I'm down on everything, but it happens a lot. :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I know, right :lol:
> 
> I don't know why I have pouting mood swings where I'm down on everything, but it happens a lot. :-(


Mayweather is going to win, overcome some tough spots and win out. Numbers will be huge, Mayweather will have never been bigger (since Oskee anyways) and he is free to do whatever he wants after.

When it's all said and done, best of his era even though I believe he already is.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Mayweather riding his fitness off of the Guerrero fight, looks in great shape


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Post Box said:


> Mayweather riding his fitness off of the Guerrero fight, looks in great shape


Which is surprising,, his hand looked bad post fight.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Canelo got some hairy ass legs :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

#El Turbo said:


> Mayweather is going to win, overcome some tough spots and win out. Numbers will be huge, Mayweather will have never been bigger (since Oskee anyways) and he is free to do whatever he wants after.
> 
> When it's all said and done, best of his era even though I believe he already is.


The Cotto(e) fight was awesome and he did his highest numbers ever just last year sans Oskee fight (and a whole five years on from it). This Guerrero ordeal really didn't go so smoothly, but if he was staring at a steep decline, he's sure as hell rectified and righted the ship with this One.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

#El Turbo said:


> Ellerboo in all white everythang.


Had to sit across a company lawyer today who gave me such an Ellerbe vibe. Eyes that look like they're undressing you and a snake like vibe being generated by the fact that he likes the sound of his own voice too much.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Had to sit across a company lawyer today who gave me such an Ellerbe vibe. Eyes that look like they're undressing you and a snake like vibe being generated by the fact that he likes the sound of his own voice too much.


Leave your Floyd vibe at home next time in favor of a JUAN or Cotto(e) one


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Leave your Floyd vibe at home next time in favor of a JUAN or Cotto(e) one


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Leave your Floyd vibe at home next time in favor of a JUAN or Cotto(e) one


:lol:

Next time I'll put on the straight Cotto face.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Had to sit across a company lawyer today who gave me such an Ellerbe vibe. Eyes that look like they're undressing you and a snake like vibe being generated by the fact that he likes the sound of his own voice too much.


:lol: Ellerboo could at least tone it down and leave the sunglasses in the car.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Ellerboo could at least tone it down and leave the sunglasses in the car.


Nah, I wish he had em on!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Nah, I wish he had em on!


He does got em on. I doubt they are prescription :-( If they are, who gets tinted prescription glasses :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He does got em on. I doubt they are prescription :-( If they are, who gets tinted prescription glasses :lol:


Oh I see. I meant the dude today. Didn't like that stare one bit. Though I was gonna start havin my chest rubbed (shudders).


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

For all the jokes we make about Ellerbe, he will probably be the only one there if/when Floyd's money runs out.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Blanco said:


> For all the jokes we make about Ellerbe, he will probably be the only one there if/when Floyd's money runs out.


Ellerboo is the man. I don't know why people hate on him. Just wish he wouldn't always get protective of Joy and have to ruin the staredowns all the time though.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Ellerboo is the man. I don't know why people hate on him. Just wish he wouldn't always get protective of Joy and have to ruin the staredowns all the time though.


You heard HIM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Blanco said:


> For all the jokes we make about Ellerbe, he will probably be the only one there if/when Floyd's money runs out.


I've said this before.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> I've said this before.


I remember somebody on ESB saying it awhile back, it probably was you, when I read it I agreed with it wholeheartedly.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

It really isn't a joke to say he's gay though. He's fuckin gay. :lol: Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Look at that ****** Ellerbe wearing the all whites.

This guy is the single biggest homosexual gangster in boxing history. Everybody knew it was him that raped Lil Bow Wow in that cave after Bow Wow made fun of Floyd back in the early 2000's for being poor. Floyd got on those fake rolexes because back than he couldn't afford real ones and Bow Wow was laughing and joking with his friends about how a kid like him is richer than 'Pretty Boy Floyd'. Floyd didn't do shit, he just walked off and cried. Leonard Ellerbe remembered though and got Bow Wow back. Shit was funny as hell. Ellerbe gave Bow Wow the dick and LIL Bow Wow had to wear a diaper for 3 months after because Ellerbe had brass knuckles on his penis tip. tearing up Bow Wow's anus till it was red and bleeding.

Ellerbe a straight up G. 
Thee was this one video of Floyd's gym and all around the gym was just pictures of Leonard and Floyd in various poses.










Look at this guy with the *** glasses.. This picture look like the beginning of some Homosexual Bang Bro's episode.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Look at Ellerbe's face. There is no way in hell this guy's normal. Dude's a fucking freak. Just look at his facial expression.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hahhaha.. a picture speaks a thousand dicks.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

What kind of man fixes another man's tie?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> What kind of man fixes another man's tie?


A man who cares about his best friends appearance, thats who..

Brown would have fixed Ali's tie.
Atlas would have fixed Tyson's tie.
My bro's would fix my tie and I'd fix theirs.

You guys act like you don't actually have real friends IRL......I mean come on, stop with this :verysad


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> I agree, plus I know Canelo is a fan of Mayweather he has been watching him for awhile, to a point where when he fights Mayweather nothing May does will surprise him.


That's pretty stupid bro. No offense. Just think about it.

Everyone has been watching Mayweather for awhile and as Money has been pointing out as of his last handfull of fights; You cant watch him and learn how to beat him. You can't watch him and be ready. What you get in the ring is totally different than what you expected.

You know what surprised people everytime? How strong May is, how fast he is, how technical he is, how good his defense is.. 
The first few rights Canelo eats is going to be all the surprise he needs, but the night is going to be full of surprises to come..


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

browsing said:


> A man who cares about his best friends appearance, thats who..
> 
> Brown would have fixed Ali's tie.
> Atlas would have fixed Tyson's tie.
> ...


Who is this? Is this MVC?
Fine.. explain all the other pictures and the rapist stare Ellerbe always look at Floyd with. Explain the countless and countless acts of homoeroticism.

*Floyd SENIOR

"Leonard is a homosexual. Everybody knows it.. everybody. It's funny how Floyd thanks a homosexual but not his daddy'*


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Huh.... the height difference isn't as prominent as I thought.

And l0l Alvarez biting Floyd's style. Been there done that


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

YES! This is what it's all about


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Leave your Floyd vibe at home next time in favor of a JUAN or Cotto(e) one


Even worse. Didn't Ellerbe give Cotto that '_Soon_' look.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

>


I like this!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Doc said:


> I think mayweather is shook that a guy is all cut up 3 months away, and he thought that he was the only one who stays all year round in amazing shape! canelo does too!


Whatever happened to @Doc


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Whatever happened to @*Doc*


He ran out of Kool-Aid :rofl


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Whatever happened to @Doc


lolololol


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Whatever happened to @Doc


Poor guy was really banking on Canelo to win that fight. I hope he didn't bet it all. :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Poor guy was really banking on Canelo to win that fight. I hope he didn't bet it all. :-(


:lol: Just another mexi that Floyd has papi'd


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Whatever happened to @Doc


:lol:

Suicide, it's a suicide


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Gunner said:


> :lol:
> 
> Suicide, it's a suicide


doc was like mexi-box before there was a mexi-box


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> doc was like mexi-box before there was a mexi-box


:yep


----------

